# Wine & Cheese Tasting



## foodisfood (Nov 11, 2008)

So I signed up to go to a wine & cheese tasting at this place in Cambridge, MA called Formaggio's Kitchen (ever heard of it?). I have always been curious to do this due to my love for cheese (not so much wine), and I hear that it is really a great time and quite an experience. Can anyone give me some feedback or things to look for when doing this? I am not a huge fan of wine (although I don't mind it) but I think that going into it with an open mind and pallet I will be much more apt to fully enjoy it... am I wrong?

Thanks guys!

- Steven J.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 11, 2008)

You are not wrong.  Tastings can be a fun and educational experience.  

Start with milder cheeses and lighter white wines and work your way up to sharper cheeses and heavy reds.

Ask questions and do some comparing of similar items if possible.  e.g. several types of blue cheeses or different merlots, etc.


----------



## dkcook (Nov 11, 2008)

If the organizers know what they are doing, they should get you going in the right direction.  Usually they will set up the event as Andy stated, starting with the lightest white wines and hopefully the foods that match well with each one all the way through dessert wines.  Have fun and learn alot!


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 11, 2008)

The people at Formaggio Kitchen _really_ know what they are doing when it comes to cheese.  If they know half as much about wine, you will be in for a great learning and tasting experience.  Take notes and ask questions.

And remember there is no right or wrong thing to taste, when it comes to wine.  What YOU taste is correct. Everyone tastes differently.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 11, 2008)

...and by the way, it's your _palate_ that is connected to taste.  

There are three different words that sound the same, are spelled differently and mean completely different things:
palate -- the roof of your mouth, that affects speech and taste
palette -- what an artist mixes paints on
pallet -- (sometimes called a skid) is a flat transport structure that supports goods in a stable fashion while being lifted by a forklift or other jacking device


----------



## QSis (Nov 11, 2008)

ooooo, I would LOVE to go to a cheese-tasting at Formaggio's Kitchen!

Taste as many as you can, and bring your wallet!

Have fun, Stephen!

Lee


----------



## elaine l (Nov 11, 2008)

QSis, you and I are close enough to join him!  Have fun Stephen.  Let us know how it was.


----------



## QSis (Nov 11, 2008)

The thought did occur to me, elaine!  

Lee


----------



## foodisfood (Nov 12, 2008)

elaine l said:


> QSis, you and I are close enough to join him!  Have fun Stephen.  Let us know how it was.



Why don't you!?


----------

